# A color issue with my HD65 - any thoughts?



## custard (Jun 28, 2008)

a month or two ago i had my lamp replaced under a warranty repair. since i had it back i had noticed some slight problems with it displaying bright images.
two weeks ago i acquired an old but still boxed gretag macbeth eye one display 2. after having a go with calibrating the projector i have noticed the problem even more. 
i reverted back to the the out of box settings due to this.

maybe i am noticing the problem much more as i am looking for the problem but now i see it clearly with the out of box settings aswell.

HD65 image









same again close up










heres the same image on my panasonic plasma running on the same hdmi connection. 
BTW the pause icon shows a different reading each time as my skyhd box displays how long the pause has been activated for









the artifacts look much worse than shown in the images.
maybe its an issue with how its processing the colors? when i project a gray scale i find that it adds a tint to one of the lighter bars which shifts to another one if i change the rgb settings, or brightness and contrast.

any ideas on whats going on guys??

i am contemplating contacting optoma...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

custard said:


> i am contemplating contacting optoma...


That's what I would be doing..
I believe the HD65 is a sealed unit, so it shouldn't be any dust showing up..
Something seriously wrong there...


----------



## custard (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks prof! i have contacted optoma today. 

i have noticed that you are interested in the HD65. i wouldnt let my experiences alter your decision too much as i seem to be in a quite small minority with regards to issues. 
and the problem you see is only apparent on the odd occasions when viewing.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

IME, there is no such thing as a completely sealed unit. This looks like a buldup of dust or some other contaminant.


----------



## custard (Jun 28, 2008)

leonard - if it were a build up of dust, would i not see the artifacts all the time?:scratch: i am only seeing them with certain white images.

it seems to me that the projector is not processing the info sent to it correctly and hence projecting a different color.:dontknow:

BTW the artifacts are well delineated like rectangles and squares if thats any help. i'll try and get some clearer pics posted


----------



## custard (Jun 28, 2008)

photobucket is altering the resolution causing my pics to blur somewhat.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

custard said:


> i have noticed that you are interested in the HD65. i wouldnt let my experiences alter your decision too much as i seem to be in a quite small minority with regards to issues.
> and the problem you see is only apparent on the odd occasions when viewing.


It hasn't custard..I ordered the HD65 yesterday..from Canada :T
I'm also taking out an extra 3 year Woldwide warranty on the lamp..You get 2 lamps replaced in that time period..

I hope you get your problem sorted with Optoma..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> IME, there is no such thing as a completely sealed unit. This looks like a buldup of dust or some other contaminant.


Most if not all DLP projectors, don't have any filters..
So on that basis, they use some sort of sealed system..Otherwise they would be plagued with dust problems..


----------



## custard (Jun 28, 2008)

optoma are taking the unit back in for inspection tomorrow.
i also asked for a loan unit while they fix mine and they obliged :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's pretty good service..:T
I doubt they would do that down here..


----------



## custard (Jun 28, 2008)

Prof. said:


> That's pretty good service..:T
> I doubt they would do that down here..


optoma offer a 3 year hot swap warranty at no extra cost in the uk. i only realised this after reading of a positive experience that someone else posted.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a pity that sort of service isn't available everywhere..
I don't understand how one company like Optoma (and others) have different policies in different Countries! :dunno:


----------



## custard (Jun 28, 2008)

i had my projector back of optoma today.
the receipt that came back with the unit lists that the lamp and driver were replaced again although they were already replaced a few months ago. the noisy fan was also replaced.

anyhow whatever work was carried out does not seem to have sorted the problem. the artifacts can be seen in different scenes. i'd explain the issue as something similar to what was seen on some older panasonic plasma models referred to as purple snakes - the units would not process the color information as they should resulting in the wrong color being shown.
i'll post some further pics to show what i mean.

as i saw this problem with the loan unit that was sent to me aswell i have decided not to pursue any further rectification. 
maybe my expectations of a budget projector are set way too high. it does have alot of other plus points on it side.

prof - i did test changing the hdmi wire without any joy.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

This is beginning to look like an inherent problem with the HD65..

I've noticed with mine, that I get a very light greenish halo effect..circular in shape..on some light backgrounds in some ads. when watching TV..
The odd thing is that I don't notice it when watching a DVD..or Blu-ray

I've also tested it with the DVE disc where it shows a plain brilliant white in the Reference section, and there is absolutely no other colours coming through..
The colour bar pattern also doesn't show any artifacts..

What I have noticed is that the Grey Scale Ramp pattern does show tinting at the white end of the scale..and no matter what I adjust, I can't get rid of it..
I think this might be the same problem you have, only to a greater degree..

It would seem after all the work done on yours, that this is something they can't fix..

If there is anyone else here with an HD65, I'd be interested to hear whether you've had similar problems..or not..


----------

